

Ask HN: Join a small startup or a medium sized one - askforadvice

Using a throwaway account for this post<p>Context: Currently working at Google, joined almost 5 years straight out of grad school. Its been a tremendous learning experience working at Google all these years, however, I realized around late last year that the amount I was learning was plateauing. That combined with the slow but sure changes towards a bigger Google made me realize that it was time to move on.<p>I've narrowed down the offers to two<p>1) Startup 1: 'A' round funded, 4 engineers total, being offered a Director of Eng position reporting to the CEO. Revenues have been doubling every year with the growth rate increasing. Low single digit millions in revenue. Company is profitable. I'd have to take a ~30% paycut.<p>Startup 2: Very successful company, close to $500M in revenue, relatively small eng org of about 50 people. Being offered an eng lead position reporting to the CTO. Will be getting a 30% raise (but will require me to move to the Bay area, I'm in Seattle)<p>Both of the positions involve working on the next generation of Display Ads systems, though in different contexts.<p>Confused between the two. On one hand I'd certainly have the opportunity to influence the company far more at the smaller startup, but on the other hand the bigger startup certainly has far more resources and a far bigger paycheck to boot.<p>Any insights into the pro's and con's of either are very welcome :-)
======
GoofyGewber
The pay doesn't really matter, as long as you like what you do. The startup is
a great choice in my opinion because once it becomes bigger (If it ever does)
you have a high chance of being a top position and eventually end up making
more money than the bigger company would pay you anyway.

How much more would you say it would cost to live in the Bay Area, because
even if you're making more, it's going to cost more to live there.

~~~
askforadvice
I've seen estimates ranging from 15% more to 30% more. It depends on the
lifestyle I guess. Also housing is a big chunk of the difference.

Finally there's the CA income tax.

------
dmils4
This is a total guess - but if you've been at G for 5 years, Startup #2 sounds
like a smoother transition. It's a larger organization, it will probably
operate more like what you're used to. It sounds like both of these are good
opportunities, and they both care about you joining.

Carefully examine the real reason why you're leaving the comfy confines of G -
that should push you closer to one or the other. Go with your gut.

